
Firefox Addon: Bitbucket PR Name Filter - tyler_scott
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/bitbucket-pr-filterer/
======
tyler_scott
This is my first firfox add on and chrome extension built out of frustration
of stash not iterating fast enough. My job has a lot of open PRs and it's
impossible to filter them and this is just a tool I built for myself that I
felt others might find usefu

~~~
tyler_scott
Any recommendations to improve it would be appreciated, please shoot me an
email @ tyler.scott.14@gmail.com

